# Navigation iPad to M3



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

I may have been hit by a dumb stick. That said, if I plan a trip on my iPad using TESLA Go Anywhere, how do I get that trip onto the computer in my M3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lady Sprite Blue said:


> I may have been hit by a dumb stick. That said, if I plan a trip on my iPad using TESLA Go Anywhere, how do I get that trip onto the computer in my M3.


Tesla's navigation only supports its own navigation so you can send a destination and go. There may be some websites that "work", I tried Tezlab on the browser in the car and was disappointed


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

If I plan a drive somewhere on Google or apple maps I can "share" the trip to the M3 and it shows up on the navigation map. I like doing this because Google maps shows me the different times for the different route choices.

The sharing works through the Tesla app on my phone and interapp sharing.

maybe @Lady Sprite Blue means something different with "plan a trip" vs navigate to a destination


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for the advice.

Awkward. I tried sharing both iMaps & Google Maps with the M3. The Apple program only charted to the first Supercharger. The Google program after being shared took me somewhere unrelated to my destination. Yikes. When I use Tesla’s Go Anywhere program, I get an error message saying, “There was a problem sending to your location. Try again later.” Ditto when I tried to share ABRP. Yes, the car is connected to WiFi. 

Me thinks I’ll continue to do my planning with ABRP and punch each separate leg into the M3’s Nav as I go. I’ll let the ABRP run parallel on my phone (since it doesn’t work on the M3 web circuit). Thoughts?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Confirm when you are using the share function you are sharing it to the Tesla app installed on your device -- the Tesla app that is paired with your car. That's the only way to share. Unfortunately I think it only takes one destination - not a whole route.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Frully said:


> Confirm when you are using the share function you are sharing it to the Tesla app installed on your device -- the Tesla app that is paired with your car. That's the only way to share. Unfortunately I think it only takes one destination - not a whole route.


Yes, I'm sharing with the TESLA app on my iPhone.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Lady Sprite Blue said:


> Yes, I'm sharing with the TESLA app on my iPhone.


That was my confusion as you mention in the title that it's on the iPad. If sharing from the ipad to the iphone using some apple mechanic it might be borked 

I understand now.


----------



## Magnets! (Jan 10, 2019)

On mine it just seems to share the destination, not the route you may have planned on your phone.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Magnets! said:


> On mine it just seems to share the destination, not the route you may have planned on your phone.


Agreed. All that gets shared to the Tesla is a destination, and the car performs its own routing.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Well, there you have it. Thanks folks.


----------

